# parler derrière leurs ongles



## studentessa92

Salve ragazzi, sto traducendo un racconto dal francese all'italiano ma ho difficoltà nel tradurre questa frase:
"Elles me parlent derrière leurs ongles trop propres pour être honnêtes"

Quelqu'un de vous peut m'aider à traduire cette phrase? Merci beaucoup


----------



## ZiaNat

è un espressione che non si capisce neanche in francese : "parler derrière les ongles" non esiste ... strana questa frase


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao,
Confermo che non è un'espressione cristalizzata ma una creazione dell'autore. Significa verosimilmente che la parte più vistosa, più in risalto delle loro persone sia le unghie curate e pulite, anzi troppo pulite per appartenere a persone oneste (credo che quest'espressione esista o tutt'al meno si capisca). Suggerisco di fare una traduzione letterale, dovrebbe funzionare allo stesso modo anche in italiano.


----------



## studentessa92

Grazie mille! Il problema è che nel brano non si parla di persone.. il protagonista ha delle difficoltà motorie, si tocca le gambe e pronuncia questa frase... quindi "elles" è riferito alle sue "cuisses". Comunque anche io avevo pensato di fare una traduzione letterale anche se non mi convince molto... "mi parlano dietro le unghie troppo pulite per essere oneste" boh xD credo si riferisca alle gambe, che non vogliono ammettere di non poter più camminare... je suppose^^


----------



## studentessa92

ah scusate la frase esatta era "parler de derrière leurs ongles"


----------



## matoupaschat

E come si chiama quel racconto, di chi è? So che non puoi linkare --a proposito, benvenuta in WRF! Scusami, non mi ero reso conto-- ma forse così posso trovare io il brano in oggetto. Fin ora, capisco che il narratore, o protagonista, parla piuttosto delle sue gambe e dice che hanno le unghia troppo pulite per essere delle gambe "oneste", cioè delle gambe i cui piedi (e unghie) si sporcano camminando.
EDIT: per favore dacci la frase precedente
EDIT 2: anche quella successiva prego


----------



## studentessa92

Grazie del benvenuto  Si tratta di un racconto scritto da poco da un autore anonimo che partecipa ad un premio di narrativa quindi scrivo tutto il pezzo in modo che tu possa capire meglio il contesto:
"On m'appelle pour le souper. Cette fois-ci il va falloir que je me lève, que je sorte de la niche. Je me redresse et je mets mes grosses mains sur mes cuisses. Puis, je les écoute. Elles me parlent de derrière leurs ongles trop propres pour être honnêtes, elles me disent les histoires d'un type qui me ressemblait, un homme dur comme le béton etc etc"
Ah tra l'altro è un racconto che viene dal Belgio


----------



## matoupaschat

Ah! "Elles" si riferisce alle mani. Sono le proprie mani che, da dietro le unghie ormai troppo pulite gli raccontano la sua propria storia, quella di un tipo ecc. Non saprei come tradurre in un altro modo, ma mi sembra che regga... Cosa ne pensi?


----------



## studentessa92

Oui, tu as raison  "elles" si riferisce alle mani!! Tradurrò in maniera letterale allora. Anche se la frase "mi parlano dietro le loro unghie" non suona tanto bene in italiano. En tout cas merci beaucoup


----------



## matoupaschat

Non credere, suona strano anche in francese, eccome!
Ciao


----------



## studentessa92

ahahah c'est vrai!!


----------

